# Wired2Fish and Fenwick HMG Rods Fishing Giveaway



## fender66 (Sep 3, 2013)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor *Wired2Fish* and Fenwick Fishing Rods

Fishing has become the sport of power and composite technology that has made rods lighter and more durable. However, many anglers still enjoy the fight on an ultralight rod. It’s also a great way to get kids enthused about fishing. Fenwick Fishing released the new and improved HMG Rods for 2014 at ICAST.

Fenwick has been an industry leader in rod innovation for years and was one of the first companies to have a graphite rod. Their new HMG line-up is technique specific. Pros like Elite Series angler Ott Defoe will count on the new 2014 HMG lineup at the top levels of bass fishing competition.

Fenwick and Wired2Fish want to give 3 readers a chance to own a new Fenwick HMG 6-foot spinning rod perfect for pond and stream fishing or skipping soft plastics under docks for everything from bluegill to bass. This is an upscale spinning rod for adults and kids alike who love to fish with ultralights.

Good luck!
Fenwick Ultra Lite Giveaway
Click the link below for your chance to win a Fenwick HMG 2 piece Ultra lite spinning rod.

https://www.wired2fish.com/fenwick-hmg-ultralight-rods-giveaway/


----------



## wihil (Sep 4, 2013)

Great rods - I could use another one... 8)


----------



## Jim (Sep 9, 2013)

Bump for an awesome contest!

Get in on this guys! I want tinboats members to win!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328795#p328795 said:


> Jim » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]Bump for an awesome contest!
> 
> Get in on this guys! I want tinboats members to win!



I'm IN...and trying to win....

REALLY....I'm trying....I'm trying....


----------

